# Mass Air Flow Sensor in 2001 SE



## darrenpape (May 3, 2010)

Hello all, was hoping maybe someone with a similar issue could give me some advice.

I have a 2001 Nissan Maxima SE 20th Anniversary edition. Recently the engine light has been on and the car has been running/idling rough, acceleration is choppy, sometimes almost stalls out when the car is cold. I've had it diagnosed at a couple of places as needing a replacement Mass Air Flow Sensor. The service bulletins also recommend the Air Filter be replaced at the same time.

A new MAF is quite costly so I've been hunting around for used parts. Also, I probably will get the work done at a local mechanic rather than the dealership. Has anyone had experience with this particular problem and specifically not getting the car fixed at a dealer? I'm looking to sell the car this year so I want to spend as little as possible on the repair. I believe that if I can locate a used part and get it replaced by the local mechanic I could save well over half of the dealer estimate.

Also the service bulletin indicates that the ECM has to be reprogrammed after the MAF is replaced and the dealer told me that only they can perform this task. Is this true?

Thanks and warm regards


----------



## ntech (Apr 13, 2010)

It may or may not need an ECM reprogram, depends on the current part #. Anyone with a consult 2 and Nissan ASIST can do it but, thats pretty much the dealer only


----------

